# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  .NET 2010 - Multithreading + Trimming TCP/IP Chat + Server

## Teh_VB_Helper

Ello, All. Here's my new Chat Program. It includes a server and a client.
You can download the source, client, and server here.
The source from pastebin(server)here 
The source from pastebin(client) here
You NEED:
.NET 4.0
You MIGHT need:
64 bit OS
-
I also attached the .zip file.

Have fun!!!

P.S.The main server is 69.255.134.68:1989 
Please join it im lonely =P

----------


## TCarter

...Voting "yes" on your own program... Sad story bro.

----------


## camagames

can i use this program in my commercial works?

----------


## thunderroid

WoW Teh_VB_Helper
U made my day
I was searching for a error free chat program for a long time
and somehow i came across this forum
I thought this is another bull*hit program
and as it is a forum, normally it requires to register in order to download files
and i was going to leave, but suddenly out of curiosity i clicked on the attachment and it started download, i began testing ur program and OMG, it works
i played an hour with ur program, and i am happy

then and then i searched my history, find this page, register to this forum, just to say
Thank you
u r the man

-sorry for my bad English

----------


## WisconsinMan

I have to say for a vb.net newbie, this is the first client / server combo, that worked right out of the chute. Nice job! Are you still working on it?

GREAT JOB! And thank you.

----------


## JJBreaker

Thanks, many thanks  :Wink:

----------


## solid2005

how to know where the socket ip stored i want to test how to kick a ip address or a nickname will be kicked.

----------


## cary1234

Thank you so much for this! I really need this for my project, now I can study it thoroughly. MSDN's example is so overkill for me.

----------

